# slow growing clone?



## growone (Dec 2, 2009)

this is a kind of general question
just did my 1st cloning, clone seems to have taken
but she's growing pretty slow, at 60 days here
i just cloned straight to dirt, no rooting compound
so i have seen talk of strains do not clone that easily
wondering if some strains result in slow growing offspring
the clone in question is in my grow log signature if you want to watch a slow motion grow


----------



## timmythetooth (Dec 3, 2009)

growone said:


> this is a kind of general question
> just did my 1st cloning, clone seems to have taken
> but she's growing pretty slow, at 60 days here
> i just cloned straight to dirt, no rooting compound
> ...


I quickly looked at your grow journal so pardon me if i ask already answered questions:

What kind of soil?
Nutrients?
Rootbound?

I had a slow growing clone and it was because it was rootbound in a beercup. Why not create a box of some type for the bottom of the pc case - similar to the Earth Boxes (they were in hightimes and i dont remeber what one..) Maybe that will help?

Im no expert grower so i cant offer any great advice.

Goodluck with the grow


----------



## growone (Dec 3, 2009)

timmythetooth said:


> I quickly looked at your grow journal so pardon me if i ask already answered questions:
> 
> What kind of soil?
> Nutrients?
> ...


thanks for the thoughts tim, i'll work the ideas from the bottom

root bound - i don't think so, the current pot is translucent so i can see the root if it hits the sides/bottom - i'll cover the outside if needed later just in case the roots and light don't get along 

the nutes have been alfalfa and bone meal teas - i used bone meal tea with great results on the mother - mixing in the alfalfa tea for a bit more nitrogen

the soil is MG Organic Garde with 1 tbsp of bone meal and 1 tbsp of dolomite per gallon of soil - same soil mix i used with the mother, again with great results

my guess is the root ball is very slow growing, not sure how likely that might be

and +rep for talking things over


----------



## growone (Dec 6, 2009)

so a bit of follow up here, i think i have determined the problem
it has to be a small, slow growing root system
the leaves that have been closer than 1 inch have begun to bronze
leaves that are further away are nice healthy green
and the plant is dammed slow growing, both these things seem to say 'small roots'


----------



## growone (Dec 6, 2009)

these are the things you really hate to post, basically admitting to mistakes
but i like to keep any threads i start as complete and true as possible
i previously posted 'no root bound' problems, well there are
go back, double check, roots are everywhere
2 quart pot and a 6 inch plant, something doesn't seem right here
i ws trying to micro grow, but time to bail on that, back to a good old 2 gallon pot
just posting a thread seems to help me sort out problems


----------

